# plants and goldfish



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

are there any good plants to put in the same tank with goldfish besides elodia?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

any sturdier plants that most fish wont consider eating will work. Java ferns are a good choice, but im sure one of our plant experts will have plenty of ideas.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Watersprite, wisteria, anubias, java fern, anacharis, hornwort. Any plant that grows fast an easy and or has tough leaves.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

You can add to Simpte's list Walmart bulb lilies and aponts, lucky bamboo and straight valisneria. Anacharis and hornwort got uprooted by my goldfish, so I ended up just letting them float. Mine loved to eat anacharis and only the stems remained after a while (have none anymore) but I feed them duckweed regularily that I grow in 2 different tanks for them.


----------

